# Help ASAP Tarantula with broken leg



## IvyThornton (Dec 23, 2012)

My tarantula broke his leg. I dont have talcum powder but I have corn starch which I have use before on cats when you cut there nail to high. Is it ok for T's ? Theres no blood puddles but the area is still wet but he has also bent the leg more so it would have broken any scab. He is also VERY aggressive so any ideas on how to get something on his wound to treat it would help. How do I know how much is to much bleeding. Also have a flight to catch in a hr so any help is great!


----------



## Deathmetal (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't know about the corn starch, try the search function. If your t is bothered by the broken leg he will chew it off, so best put it in a cast right away. 

I kid, I kid!! The t will chew it off and it will regrow as he molts. How did he break his leg? What species is he?


----------



## IvyThornton (Dec 23, 2012)

He's a Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador" So is he going to be ok as long as its not bleeding a bunch? Its still wet but theres no trails of it on the ground. Yea I heard they bite them off some times. Just worried bc Im out of town till fri and have to leave in an hour. I dont know how. Guessing he fell.

He's about 4 or 5 years old and I think he has mutred. He has the hooks on the front legs.

This is him
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/248775_163032513762406_4219635_n.jpg

---------- Post added 12-23-2012 at 05:20 AM ----------

Tried the corn starch but that just stressed him out and move him move fast and bleed. I put a extra water dish in his tank. Dont know what else to do


----------



## DannyH (Dec 23, 2012)

It will probobly close on its own, and he will most likley discard it.


----------



## Quazgar (Dec 23, 2012)

DannyH said:


> It will probobly close on its own, and he will most likley discard it.


+1

With leg injuries, they will drop the leg if it is too bad. They have valves to stop the hemolymph from continuing to drain once the leg is dropped. Being a mature male, he will never grow that leg back, but he will still be just fine without it, at least for however long he lasts (mature males generally don't last terribly long anyway). I wouldn't try to do anything else for him, you'll just stress him out more.


----------

